
Boston Dynamics: the New SpotMini [video] - kmather73
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgaO45SyaO4
======
Johnny555
This seems to be missing the creepy tentacle head or whatever the appendage
was on top of the previous version, so it's not clear what it would be useful
for besides trotting around the yard looking like a dog. It might be good for
surveillance, though I bet I could buy a _lot_ of security cameras for less
money.

~~~
sliken
Right, but how many of those cameras could quietly travel in difficult terrain
ahead of troops?

------
russellbeattie
Their videos never cease to terrify me. Compare their robots to AIBO, QRIO and
ASIMO. Boston Dynamics machines always look like they've popped out of our
worst nightmares. Even this latest, somewhat-less-evil looking one.

------
clort
Pretty sure I read about this robot already in 'Farenheit 451'

------
nether
Science has gone too far.

~~~
Koshkin
I am sure somebody said that about photography, when it was first demoed to
the public.

